# Suse Linux 10.1 und Intel pro Wireless 3649AGB macht Probleme



## Biergamasda (21. November 2006)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem SUSE Linux 10.1 Installiert, da ich dieses in der Schule brauche. Nun habe ich mit meiner Lan und W-Lan Karte.

Ich habe mir nun von der Intel Seite die Treiber für die W-Lan Karte und das IEEE tar Archiv besorgt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich diese compilieren und Installieren soll, währ super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte 


Vielen Dank schon im Voraus

lg


----------

